# Low-income shoppers get access to spend food stamps online



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

"We are excited to be part of the USDA's pilot program and to be able to make our Grocery Pickup and Delivery service available to more and more people, regardless of their payment method," a Walmart spokeswoman said. "This pilot program is a great step forward and we are eager to expand this to customers in other states where we already have a great online grocery business."
https://www.businessinsider.com/walmart-and-amazon-will-compete-for-snap-spending-online-2019-4


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

So now uber and lyft drivers can get foods on line ???


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> "We are excited to be part of the USDA's pilot program and to be able to make our Grocery Pickup and Delivery service available to more and more people, regardless of their payment method," a Walmart spokeswoman said. "This pilot program is a great step forward and we are eager to expand this to customers in other states where we already have a great online grocery business."
> https://www.businessinsider.com/walmart-and-amazon-will-compete-for-snap-spending-online-2019-4


With NEW ONLINE FOODSTAMP SLOTS !!!

*( based out of Caymen Islands)

3 steaks and you got groceries !


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Can they even tip while using food stamps?


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Can they even tip while using food stamps?


Of course they can still tip.

They promised they will tip you in the app


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

mbd said:


> So now uber and lyft drivers can get foods on line ???


I see Doordash making deliveries through Walmart online foodstamp purchases.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

So, now driver can accept food stamps as tips?


----------



## SideHustle UberAnnie (Jul 5, 2018)

I'd accept food stamps for a tip. Grocery stores are expensive.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Lowest common denominator.....this is what screwed up Uber/Lyft.


----------



## Bangbrosuberlyft. (Apr 20, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> So, now driver can accept food stamps as tips?


$100 food stamp values $50 cash or less on the street all the time.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Just read that food stamps cannot be used to pay for delivery fees.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> I'd accept food stamps for a tip. Grocery stores are expensive.


I pay 50 cents on the Dollar for Food Stamps !

Call Today !


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Just read that food stamps cannot be used to pay for delivery fees.


That will undoubtedly make broke conservatives jump for joy. They love seeing low income people denied funds and wholeheartedly support those same funds being diverted to the wealthy. ?


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

I hope they tip with lobsters ?


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> That will undoubtedly make broke conservatives jump for joy. They love seeing low income people denied funds and wholeheartedly support those same funds being diverted to the wealthy. ?


Good spin attempt. As a conservative I can say I denounce your rhetoric; it's not that I want to divert funds away from low income, it's just that the ABUSE of who is getting the benefits is beyond atrocious. I do grocery delivery and it disgust me to see welfare recipients eating farrrrr better than me....and on my tax dollars. Mind you, many of these are ABLE BODIED individuals who are totally capable of going to work and earn a wage. Instead they sit at home popping out baby after baby and soak off the system. And stay on the system for DECADES. Why on earth would we enable/perpetuate such behavior????? THAT is the crux of the issue. Enforce some damn rules for crying out loud.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

vtcomics said:


> Good spin attempt. As a conservative I can say I denounce your rhetoric; it's not that I want to divert funds away from low income, it's just that the ABUSE of who is getting the benefits is beyond atrocious. I do grocery delivery and it disgust me to see welfare recipients eating farrrrr better than me....and on my tax dollars. Mind you, many of these are ABLE BODIED individuals who are totally capable of going to work and earn a wage. Instead they sit at home popping out baby after baby and soak off the system. And stay on the system for DECADES. Why on earth would we enable/perpetuate such behavior????? THAT is the crux of the issue. Enforce some damn rules for crying out loud.


If it's "abuse" that you're concerned with then you should definitely be posting outrage over farm and oil subsidies. You're complaining about pennies while ignoring the wasting of dollars.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

It annoys me,people who leach off the system, i work two jobs. Big corporations scheme,lie and cheat a lot more than the poor family using food stamps.

I think if your not disabled and get benefits,you should have to clean up a park, high way,some kind of community service.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> If it's "abuse" that you're concerned with then you should definitely be posting outrage over farm and oil subsidies. You're complaining about pennies while ignoring the wasting of dollars.


So you want $5 milk and $10 gas....that's the quickest way to tank the economy too.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> So you want $5 milk and $10 gas....that's the quickest way to tank the economy too.


That's the retort of all Republicans. And none ever offer proof to back up that assertion. Wonder why....?


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> That's the retort of all Republicans. And none ever offer proof to back up that assertion. Wonder why....?


Another all-encompassing swipe. You're violating the very core of liberal "values".


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> If it's "abuse" that you're concerned with then you should definitely be posting outrage over farm and oil subsidies. You're complaining about pennies while ignoring the wasting of dollars.


But we are not talking about oil and farms, the conversation is about food stamps. Focus


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> But we are not talking about oil and farms, the conversation is about food stamps. Focus


No one should focus on fake outrage. You need a more fulfilling hobby.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> But we are not talking about oil and farms, the conversation is about food stamps. Focus


Why let focus get in the way of stabbing at anything remotely considered conservative??


Woohaa said:


> No one should focus on fake outrage. You need a more fulfilling hobby.


Lol the smarmy response right on cue! Textbook


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

vtcomics said:


> Lol the smarmy response right on cue! Textbook


Timing is everything.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Are we allowed to use food stamps to buy food at restaurants? To use them for pizza delivery? Why would we be able to use them for Uber?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> That's the retort of all Republicans. And none ever offer proof to back up that assertion. Wonder why....?


There is proof... The milk subsidies expired for a while during the Great Recession. Milk went over $5 a gallon everywhere, at the time I was a manager a grocery chain.

To be fair Kroger started a $2.50/gallon milk sale at a steep lose to the grocery store per unit.

Around this time gas was also expensive( plus shortages) for different reasons. People use to joke to all our dismay that milk was unbelievably more expensive than our super expensive gas(~$4.99/Georgia).

The economy suffered tremendously, my boss would put applications in the trash can by the thousands weekly(the stacks looked 1980's telephoned books), we just didn't have any openings like everywhere else.

Unless you're incredibly young, you have a very bad memory...


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> There is proof... The milk subsidies expired for a while during the Great Recession. Milk went over $5 a gallon everywhere, at the time I was a manager a grocery chain.
> 
> To be fair Kroger started a $2.50/gallon milk sale at a steep lose to the grocery store per unit.
> 
> ...


You're referring to the gas lines of the late '70s/early '80s and shortages, which had nothing to do at all with oil subsidies. Your argument for farm subsidies is also misleading as your recollection as an employee doesn't take the place of hard data, which again seems to always be lacking from those arguing for government handouts for corporations.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> You're referring to the gas lines of the late '70s/early '80s and shortages, which had nothing to do at all with oil subsidies. Your argument for farm subsidies is also misleading as your recollection as an employee doesn't take the place of hard data, which again seems to always be lacking from those arguing for government handouts for corporations.


No I'm referring to gas prices being high during the Great Recession and shortages in that time, ~ 2010-2014, which had nothing to do with subsidies and I clearly state that in my original text.

The purpose of me bringing up the high cost of gas is to highlight the effect it had on the economy at the time, especially when mixed with a temporary rise in the cost of dairy. The housing market was at its most depressed at the time and unemployment rampant.

Here's some "fact" for you to back up my claims.... Once again you must be incredibly young or forgetful not to know this.

Notice anything funny about 2012


----------

